# options in tight situations



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok here is a situation you can chose one of 4 options you would most likely do if it actually happend to you. when you are finished you can make up your own for the next person.


an old woman beats you with her cane at the grocery store cuz you got the last bottle of oj. what do you do

a) give her the juice
b)hit her back
c)ignore it and walk away
d) call the cops


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd give her the juice and make a smart allack remark to make her feel very small... go to my car and call the cops press charges because she physically assulted me in the grocery store which has survailence cameras to catch such problematic customers.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd ignore it and walk away. Once you reach a certain age, you're entitled to act however you want.


Someone is calling you in the middle of the night with the wrong number. They are clearly upset with someone for sleeping with their spouse, and think this person is you. Do you:

1) Cuss them out.
2) Offer relationship advice.
3) Hang up and turn the ringer off.
4) Play along like you are the person they are trying to call and argue with them.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I would hang up but first I would take down their info so I could get a restrain order if need be.


Your parrell parking as someone noses into the spot you both are half sitting in the road. One of you has to move. What would you do? 

1. pull out let them have it.

2. Get out of your car and cuss them out.

3. Contintue backing up so they have to move.

4. Get out of the car and go into the store to shop.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> c)ignore it and walk away


If she had asked politely first, no problem, want to act like that, its mine.



> 3) Hang up and turn the ringer off.


Tell them they got the wrong number, sorry but I have to sleep.



> 3. Contintue backing up so they have to move.


If Im there first, it was my place, no room or tolerance for the self idulgent!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would continue backing up!!!! 

ok if someone told you they were going to call the cops and say your dog attacked them cuz its a pitbull would you

a) start a long heated argument
b)tell the person you feel sorry for their stupidity and give them a slap on the shoulder and walk away??
c) call the cops on them first
d) just let em have it and duke them out


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would call the cops and have my CGC and theraphy training cerft. ready when the cops showed up.


You are out shopping and a person comes up to asking for money telling you that they are hungery. What do you do?

1. Ingore them

2. offer to buy them lunch.

3. Tell them .."Get a job!"

4. hand over $5.00 no question about it.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i would offer to buy them lunch which reminds me this happened to a family member. he was at burgerking drive thru a bum said he was very hungry and asked for money so my causin said no i'll buy you food here what do you want i'll get u whatever. the guy cussed my causin out and left!!!

ok someone just started hitting on your spouse infront of you then told you to go away because you are anoying them and they want time alone with yuor spouse.

you
a)tell your spouse lets get out of here
b)start a huge argument with the person
c)leave and see if your spouse will actually go along with the person
d)tell the person to go away or your gona call the cops for harassment


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd like to think I would just leave, but I'd probably have to fight. If some girl is dumb enough to hit on Joe right in front of me, she better be ready to get "hit on" by me in a very different way.

You find out that your boss is cheating the company out of money. Do you..

a) Report it right away.
b) Talk to your boss and say if it doesn't stop you will report it.
c) Look the other way and consider it none of your business.
d) Threaten to report them if they don't cut you in.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mmmmmm to be honest i would threaten if i didnt get any then once i got some i might report it. it all depends on how i feel about the company if i thought the company was for a good cause i would emidiately report it. if it was just some nonsense company like some silly sex toy company i would go with d cuz that stuff isnt so economically importaint i guess. ok i should stop before i confuse my self:hammer: 

if you saw someone lose about a pound of weed from their car would you
a)get the liscence plate and report them
b)get the liscence plate report them and take the weed for yourself?
c)follow them and give it back at the next red light
d)just keep it for yourself what the hell right?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Definitley (d)!!! :woof: 

You accidently see your very sexy married neighbor changing through the window. Do you:

a) Turn away and never mention the event to anyone.
b) Watch all the sexy action and tell them the next time you run into them to close their curtains.
c) Turn away and mention to them they may want to close the curtains the next time you see them.
d) Watch them and make a mental note what time they get ready for bed. Hopefully, the curtains will be open tomorrow night, too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I choose "C"....


Okay your driving down a country road it is bitter cold and very few houses up ahead is a person walking as you approach they put out their thumb. It is at least 15 miles to the nearest gas station. What do you do?

1. drive past like you didn't see them

2. Ask them where they are going and then tell them you are not going that far.

3. call the police and have them give them a ride

4. Pick them up and hope for the best.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

id call the police and have them give em a ride!! i dont want to be killed but im not a mean person.

ok you see someone hit a deer and drive off you notice the deer is alive but hurt VERY badly and can barely move so you

a)try to comfort the deer and take it to a vet and keep it at your place till it is better
b)put it out of its misery (it probly doesnt have much hope left anyway!)
c)leave it be
d)call a vet and have them rush over they can handle itby themselves


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Probably B but I would take it home and get the meat & cook it lol!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok then i personally think deer meat is groos well i guess it is an aquired taste. i dunno. sometimes i go to my bfs house and his neighbor has a half gutted deer hangen up in a tree for all the world to see i think that gross too cuz birds will be pecking at it and everything!!

if you got lost in the woods and a bear came walking torwards you would you

a)stay perfectly still and try not to even breathe
b)quickly get in the fetal postiton cuz its most likely after you anyway
c)you have some food with you so you throw it torwards the bear so the bear will it it and you have a chance to amscram
d)quickly take out your lighter and light a very leafy branch on fire so if the bear comes near you you can ward it off with the fire


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

hell no they wont go said:


> ok then i personally think deer meat is groos well i guess it is an aquired taste. i dunno. sometimes i go to my bfs house and his neighbor has a half gutted deer hangen up in a tree for all the world to see i think that gross too cuz birds will be pecking at it and everything!!
> 
> if you got lost in the woods and a bear came walking torwards you would you
> 
> ...


I say e).  my pants and scream like a little girl!!!

You find a wallet on the sidewalk with $1,000 cash and no id. Do you:

a) Turn the wallet in to the police.
b) Keep the money.
c) Put an add in the paper saying you found a lost wallet and have callers describe the wallet when they call to claim it.
d) Leave it. If that thing has been stolen or something you want nothing to do with it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Turn into the police. It is funny you posted this one when I started at my new job last year I found a purse in the front enterance. I saw some money in it as it was open I took back to the office and one of my co-workers and opened and what did we find but around 3,000$ in there. About an hour later a ounge girl around 18-20 came in for it.


You are standing in line at the grocery store. the couple in front of you look down on their luck and they are trying to buy good food but keep it under a 100$ there are three children with them. The cashier finishes and totals the bill it is 115$ the couple is looking for more money in theer pockets what would you do?

1. look around and pertend you don't notice

2. suggest they put back teh apples and organes that would probally be enough.

3. hope someone else gives them some money.

4. cough up the 15$ what the heck it is for the children.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Turn into the police. It is funny you posted this one when I started at my new job last year I found a purse in the front enterance. I saw some money in it as it was open I took back to the office and one of my co-workers and opened and what did we find but around 3,000$ in there. About an hour later a ounge girl around 18-20 came in for it.


You are standing in line at the grocery store. the couple in front of you look down on their luck and they are trying to buy good food but keep it under a 100$ there are three children with them. The cashier finishes and totals the bill it is 115$ the couple is looking for more money in theer pockets what would you do?

1. look around and pretend you don't notice

2. suggest they put back the fruit that would probally be enough.

3. hope someone else gives them some money.

4. cough up the 15$ what the heck it is for the children.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

give them 15 bucks they have mouths to feed! besides whats 15 bucks ne way and plus it feels nice to do something good.

this actually happened to someone i know. say you are cleaning a hotel room as your job the door opens and people are screaming so you hide in the closet with those little wooden panels so u can see through them. u peek through and you witness a murder someone stabbing someone else and then bashing them with a minnie tv. (it was a gay guy who this happened to so he made it kinda funny from hisperspective reaction wise but it is not funny now that i think about it and it scares me that this is what really happens in reality!) any way what do you do

a)your feeling brave and you happento have pepper spray with you so u spray that bastard!!
b)do what he did and just wait until the killer leaves call the cops and then testify in court?
c)there is so much noise going on u decide to call the cops then and there
d)wait till the killer leaves then u leave and never mention it again


----------

